

Looking for a girlfriend who is well-educated, affluent, and Internet savvy? $55 for a thousand. - Alex3917
http://www.focus-usa-1.com/targeted_demos_females.html

======
pg
I think the M means thousand, not million. Also, this is probably per use of
the list (they insert ringers to check).

~~~
Alex3917
You're right, I'll fix the title. Apparently M when used in marketing is
actually the roman numeral M. I wonder if K was already taken by some other
marketing thing.

~~~
whacked_new
<http://www.inboxmarketinginc.com/resources/glossary.php#c>

quote (CPM): The M stands for the Latin mille, meaning "a thousand."

~~~
Alex3917
Given the expected 2% conversion rate on direct mail, you'd still be doing
pretty well if you forked over the $55 to send out a personal ad. :-)

~~~
dfranke
While the population as a whole may be savvy and sophisticated, the 2% that
respond to a bulk-mail personal ad might not exactly be a random sample.

------
zach
Now that's the ultimate cold call.

------
gaborcselle
Wow, I didn't realize the "List Management" industry was this productized.

~~~
jackdied
Bigtime, The lists are worth a lot of money because sending out mailers to
people who won't act on them is expensive.

I'm simultaneously creeped out and impressed by the Comcast commercials that
offer to target ads by age, sex, voter status, and other demos. They cross
compiled all sorts of databases to get that info.

------
sspencer
$55 seems quite cheap for a million addresses.

I wonder if you can get a volume discount. Buy 3 databases, get the 4th free!

